# Happy to offer a home to any mini lops needing homes in Suffolk



## binkyminilops (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi guys
Im very happy to offer homes to any mini lop rabbits in suffolk that need a loving home.



I am a breeder of mini lop rabbits and so am very knowledgeable on this particular breed. And they will have plenty of friends to play with!

Let me know if any become available in this area


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just to say I hope the ones you take in wouldn't be used for breeding for you won't know the pasts of the rescues. But if it is that you just want to rescue minis to give them a new life with company then that is great. Just checking.


----------

